# Planning for a new tank



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

I have an extra tank laying around. The dimensions are 24Wx18Dx12H = 20g "breeder".
The top trim was pointless on this tank cuz it wasn't a single piece, so it offered minimal support. I removed the top trim on it to make it look like a rimless tank.
What I want to do now is set it up with a Calfo and BeanAnimal overflow system. I have a few questions that I was hoping to have answered by the hardware gurus on the forum.

First of all, if I want to make a Calfo overflow box, should I make it from glass and silicone it to the tank? or would acrylic be the way to go? I have heard that acrylic doesn't like to be silicone to glass and that the bond would be weaker than glass siliconed together. What are your thoughts on this?

Secondly, I have never drilled a tank before. Would I be better off paying (or bribing with beer) someone with experience do this for me? I like DIY, but I really don't wanna screw up and damage this tank.... Plus I don't have the correct tools for it.

And lastly; I need help determining the bulkhead/tubing size for the system. I was thinking of using 1" PVC piping for the entire system. Does that mean I need to drill 1.5" holes? Would 1"tubing be sufficient for the setup? I have a 10g that I was thinking of turning into a sump.

Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

to do a proper bean animal overflow with a 1" hole would be seriously crazy in a 20g tank. Think about it this way...

1" hole with bulkheads is actually 2" or so. So the holes have to be drilled every 3" or so. Meaning, your 3 holes will take up 9" of one side. The overflow would probably be around 10"...so your overflow would take up alot of space in your 20g tank.

A bean animal gives you the satisfaction of not having drains plugged but in a 20g with a 10g sump you should really only be working with small amounts of water. Mine overflowed the first time I tried it and I lost 1 liter of water and I have a durso. Once I figured out what was wrong I never had another problem with anything at all.

I'm not trying to sell you on the durso, but there are better ideas for smaller tanks. I would totally suggest a bean animal for a larger system like a 50g where you could lose gallons rather than liters.

Also, you could always bribe me with beer to drill a tank...but I'm 3 for 4 right now on drilling


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the input... I was reading that the beananimal would handle 1000gph... i thought it would be no problem for 200gph or so.... I guess i'm over complicating this build....

I was thinking of just using an overflow box that's siphon fed as a simple solution...
Do I have to worry about flooding the sump/floors if I use an overflow box?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

yes, overflows do tend to fail due to their engineering. Although alot of people use them without problems...there's always that one in a million chance.

If you're going to go with a new tank and you can do it, I would suggest drilling it rather than going with a hang on unit.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't want to drill the bottom of the tank. So would you recommend a single durso standpipe, with a hole drilled near the bottom of one of the sides? What about a Herbie setup? Or is the Herbie setup gonna be too much like the BeanAnimal?

Sorry for all the questions. I've never owned a tank with a separate sump and plubing system. All my saltwater tanks are all-in-one units.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

you want to drill towards the top of the tank, that way the overflow doesn't take up alot of real estate in the tank. I myself would recommend a durso for a smaller tank but there will always be others who say you should go with a different type. My only comment towards other types of overflows would be the problem with space.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

You can totally do a Herbie of BA with 3/4 it even 1/2 inch pipes. My 60 G is 3/4 inch


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Alt makes a very good point on space though. I think I will keep it simple and have a durso system. Do you guys know what size piping I would need for the drain and return? Would 3/4" drain and 1/2" be enough?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I was told a 1" drain would have a max of 1000gph but would run most efficient at around 500gph so for a 20g I would think that's alot. Although I had a 1" on my 20g but had it dialed waaaaaay down and it wasn't full syphon.

I'm thinking a 3/4" would be sufficient with a 1/2" return.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

after reading a bit more on the durso, it says for best results, the stand pipe needs to be 1" for 3/4" drain line. I'm planning on doing an external Durso, so I can keep the overflow box small and have more space inside the tank. I've attached a sketch of what I have planned so far.
The main question now is for the return line. Should I use 1/2" PVC the whole way from the pump? OR should I go 3/4" return from the pump, and then reduce it to 1/2" using the Y-splitter?
Also.... are there any parts that I'm missing?


----------

